# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  màn hình bị lệch...huhu

## tmvsaigonvenus

vừa rồi máy tính của em đang bật thì bị mất điện...khi khởi động lại thì cái màn hình bị lệch hẳn sang bên phải...khoảng 2cm...
là làm sao ah...lỗi phần cứng hay phần mềm ạ...và phải sửa như thế nào....hic hic
help me please...em rất cần đc giúp đỡ...em đang bận...nhưng sẵn sàng nhận sự giúp đỡ từ mọi ng...hì hì

----------


## chautuanpro91

Cũng có thể do nguồn điện của màn hình không đung sau khi mất điện. Bạn tắt đi và mở lại, bạn dùng nút trên màn hình để Auto Adjust cho tự động chỉnh lại cho bạn. Hoặc bạn vào Propertise trên màn hình desktop > Settings > Advande > Monitor > chỉnh lại tần số hz tương ứng cho màn hình.
Chúc vui

----------

